
Yahoo Closing their Auctions Service - Sam_Odio
http://mashable.com/2007/05/08/yahoo-auctions-closed/
======
zhyder
I read this news first on news.com.com. I'm surprised this isn't considered
big news: it's not on TechCrunch, news.google etc. A major #2 player in a
major industry (eBay is a $6B company) has thrown in the towel. Much bigger
news than Google Answers closing shop IMO.

We should also discuss failures like this on news.YC: there's as much to learn
from them as from successes. Yahoo had a good product, brand, etc. but just
couldn't compete with eBay's network effect. eBay had a huge first-mover
advantage.

Luckily for Yahoo, Yahoo was the first mover in Japan, and it has much larger
market share than eBay there.

